# Brto



## Partha (Jul 17, 2009)

*What would be the CPT for balloon occluded retrograde 
transvenous obliteration of varices. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. *


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jul 17, 2009)

Partha said:


> *What would be the CPT for balloon occluded retrograde
> transvenous obliteration of varices. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. *



I think that this would be a normal embolization.
Codes are 37204, 75894, 75898.


----------



## Partha (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks - What about coding angioplasty in addition?


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 17, 2009)

Partha said:


> *What would be the CPT for balloon occluded retrograde
> transvenous obliteration of varices. Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated. *




If this was performed through a catheter, then 37204/75894 could apply. However, varices are usually ablated through a direct venous access. This usually is something from the 36475-36479 series or 37765-37785. Without the actual documentation I can not be more specific.

Was this performed through a catheter? Was radiofrequency or a laser involved?

HTH


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jul 17, 2009)

dpeoples said:


> If this was performed through a catheter, then 37204/75894 could apply. However, varices are usually ablated through a direct venous access. This usually is something from the 36475-36479 series or 37765-37785. Without the actual documentation I can not be more specific.
> 
> Was this performed through a catheter? Was radiofrequency or a laser involved?
> 
> HTH



I was wondering (and assuming) that this may have been part of a TIPS procedure.


----------



## dpeoples (Jul 17, 2009)

Jim Pawloski said:


> I was wondering (and assuming) that this may have been part of a TIPS procedure.





That would make sense.


----------

